# 24 Hours of Killington Mountain Bike Race Debuts July 22-23



## Greg (Jul 7, 2006)

http://news.alpinezone.com/9114/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2006)

Interesting....*Pats Peak* has been doing the "24 hours of Pats Peak" for several years.  Seems like a ripoff to me.


----------



## Marc (Jul 7, 2006)

That's cool... I did a 24 hour mtb race once as part of a team of 4.

It was hell... but pretty fun too.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 15, 2006)

This past weekend I competed in the 24 Hours of Great Glen on a Co-Ed team of five (the race has been going on for 11 years, this was my second).
I was on a team of four last year that was HELL since I wasn't in shape and had terrible cramps to the point that I would fall off of my bike :-x . 
This year was much better. Our team did very well :grin:  and there were no serious cramps :-D


----------

